# Lathe Moving Help South SF Bay Area



## matthewsx (Jul 18, 2020)

Anyone available to help me get a lathe from Gilroy to my home in Santa Cruz? There are two machine skates on-site, I will rent a trailer to pull behind my pickup truck but any assistance would be great between now and next Sunday.




I'll feed you well, or can pay cash if that's what it takes.

John

Sorry for the cross-post admins, just don't know how many people read the whole forum.


----------



## Mtnmac (Jul 20, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Anyone available to help me get a lathe from Gilroy to my home in Santa Cruz? There are two machine skates on-site, I will rent a trailer to pull behind my pickup truck but any assistance would be great between now and next Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 330817
> 
> ...


----------



## Mtnmac (Jul 20, 2020)

I can help.  I do have some rigging stuff that may be useful too.  Any day except Friday works for me.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 20, 2020)

Mtnmac said:


> I can help.  I do have some rigging stuff that may be useful too.  Any day except Friday works for me.


Great, I have a drop deck trailer reserved for tomorrow and am planning on picking it up after work around 5:30pm in Gilroy.
Another member has also volunteered and I bought my engine hoist yesterday.
John


----------



## Mtnmac (Jul 20, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Great, I have a drop deck trailer reserved for tomorrow and am planning on picking it up after work around 5:30pm in Gilroy.
> Another member has also volunteered and I bought my engine hoist yesterday.
> John


Sounds good.  When and where to meet?


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 20, 2020)

Mtnmac said:


> Sounds good.  When and where to meet?


I’ll pm you later with details but Gilroy tomorrow at 5:30pm is the big picture. 
Jkhn


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 22, 2020)

Wow!!!!!

What can I say, we have such an awesome group here. From making a deal on Saturday to getting it home today, you guys rock   

I can definitely say moving a 1500lb lathe is best done with a crew of three and a drop deck trailer too, reading all the machine move stories here might have prepared me a little bit but having the help of two guys who have done it before is definitely the only way it could have happened so smoothly.

I'll post up more pictures of my project (and it really is a project) soon but here's the first one.




Thank you again, your help means more than I can say....


John


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 22, 2020)

Congratulations on your new lathe John!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Jul 22, 2020)

Congratulations to the whole team!
This group is the best.
-brino


----------



## SLK001 (Jul 22, 2020)

Is that the cross-feed drive bar that is bent?


----------



## macardoso (Jul 22, 2020)

SLK001 said:


> Is that the cross-feed drive bar that is bent?



Looks like the start/stop lever. Not great but it might work regardless.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes, bent controls and leadscrew. That’s the easy stuff, part of the gap flew off on the highway on the trip home. 

John


----------



## Mtnmac (Jul 22, 2020)

Overall it went pretty well.  Damn that guy had a lot of stuff in his garage.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 22, 2020)

Big upgrade from the 6” Craftsman. Will get it going even if it’s a “permanent gap bed“ machine  

john


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 22, 2020)

So, seeking opinions on wether to try and find the missing piece from the gap. My sense is that it’s pointless because even if I find it fixing something like that would be even harder than finding a replacement and scraping it in  

yes I have contacted Bolton but not holding out much hope.

John


----------



## macardoso (Jul 22, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> So, seeking opinions on wether to try and find the missing piece from the gap. My sense is that it’s pointless because even if I find it fixing something like that would be even harder than finding a replacement and scraping it in
> 
> yes I have contacted Bolton but not holding out much hope.
> 
> John



Man that really sucks. Did you go back and look for it? Is it possible that this lathe crosses to a grizzly lathe? They might be able to help you out get a rough one. 

Worst case you could machine from billet or get one cast. Lots of work to fit it, but it would make a great project thread on here. How did it go flying? Was it not bolted down?


----------



## Boswell (Jul 22, 2020)

I would think that the gap must have been removed and just set back roughly in place and even then, I would expect it to be heavy enough so that it would not bounce out.  Unfortunately , figuring out HOW it came out does not help in replacing it. Maybe you can find a similar lathe that you can buy for parts.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 22, 2020)

It was cracked at the bolt holes. Only the front part came off. Was thinking of going back to look but unsure it’s worth the effort (or the risk, it’s on a busy freeway.

john


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 22, 2020)

Likely there is a guy waiting with the part in hand and ready to hand out a ticket for an unsecured load!
Pierre


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 22, 2020)

It was nice meeting the two of you, and this made a really good excuse for my wife and I to get out of the house and away from the children for 2 days. It was a very nice day for a drive up the coast on our way home. 

The more I think about it the more I think what a freak thing losing a piece of the gap was. Hope you are able to source a replacement from Bolton or Grizzly.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 22, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> It was cracked at the bolt holes. Only the front part came off. Was thinking of going back to look but unsure it’s worth the effort (or the risk, it’s on a busy freeway.



I think it's worth going to look. Even if you find a replacement it won't align properly without regrinding everything. Scraping is probably not an option. Bay area freeways being what they are, go look about 3 am. Bars are closed for Covid, so that's about as good as it will get.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 22, 2020)

pdentrem said:


> Likely there is a guy waiting with the part in hand and ready to hand out a ticket for an unsecured load!
> Pierre


I actually pulled over right when it happened. We figured it was something thrown up from the road, didn’t realize what it was until we got to Santa Cruz.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 22, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> I actually pulled over right when it happened. We figured it was something thrown up from the road, didn’t realize what it was until we got to Santa Cruz.


That narrows down where to look a whole lot.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Jul 22, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> I actually pulled over right when it happened. We figured it was something thrown up from the road, didn’t realize what it was until we got to Santa Cruz.



Where’d it happen? I’m in Gilroy maybe I could take a look. 

FWIW I think that lathe is probably around 800lbs. Maybe 1000 with the stand. 

What did you pay for it? I bought my 13x40 a couple years ago for $1200.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 22, 2020)

Got it

John


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 22, 2020)

ChrisAttebery said:


> Where’d it happen? I’m in Gilroy maybe I could take a look.
> 
> FWIW I think that lathe is probably around 800lbs. Maybe 1000 with the stand.
> 
> What did you pay for it? I bought my 13x40 a couple years ago for $1200.



Traded straight across for my 6" Craftsman.









						Just added a 101.21200 to my shop out west
					

I've been suffering lathe withdrawals since my Seneca Falls Star 9" is 2000 miles away. I found this little guy on Craigslist, not the upgrade I've been hoping for but it should keep me busy for a little while.     She's rusty but the spindle turns smooth so hopefully just a clean-up and paint...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Approximate net weight lbs 1324lbs according to the manual.


John


----------



## Mtnmac (Jul 22, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> View attachment 331195
> 
> 
> Got it
> ...


Wow, it looks amazingly undamaged.  It tumbled across two lanes and bounced several times.  (I was behind him, thankfully a good distance.)


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 22, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> View attachment 331195
> 
> 
> Got it
> ...



Awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

